# First Foray into emersed growing



## justissaayman (20 Oct 2014)

Ola all

So went to the local garden centre on the weekend and got a LARGE Stewarts Electric Propagator for £23 and two trays for £2 each so all and all a bargain I think.

Set it up last night with some Miracle Grow Fertiliser and let it soak whilst on overnight and added some more water this morning just to up the level and added a few pieces of plants which were floating leftovers from the high tech I tore down.

Pictures to follow tonight.

Added some:
Monte Carlo to the one tray, and
Small Crypts + Dwarf Swords to the other.

The unit is stood in front of the sliding doors which gets good sun during the day but will be placing a 10W LED floodlight onto it as well in the coming days. Lets see if this works


----------



## justissaayman (21 Oct 2014)

So started last night and set up the led as well. 

Added a pinch of jungermannia Moss to it as well. Not expecting a change tonight but hey,  a man can hope


----------



## Vazkez (21 Oct 2014)

Looks good 

Good luck


----------



## justissaayman (1 Nov 2014)

Quick update


----------

